# Michaels 2020



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They may be a bit late getting things out, but it's a good sign they're showing the Lemax Exclusives already. 

(I edited the title so this is the Michaels 2020 thread so there aren't multiple threads on Michaels stuff for this year to make it easier for everyone to discuss their sightings/finds for this store)


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

First Halloween items out are picks and wreaths. It looks like some good floral pieces so far.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I usually hit Michael’s the week or day before our annual party. When everything is 60% off.

Almost always leave with a cart full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They have some nice fake pumpkins this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just ordered a mini loaf pan from them since it was actually cheaper to pick it up in-store than get it on Amazon. I'll be interested to see what they have in-stock this week since last week when I picked up something else they had cleared out a couple of seasonal aisle & had all that on 70% off & had a few fall things out.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Really like the galvanized metal containers. Turn them around and the pumpkins work for Fall too!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks like Michael’s has posted some of their Halloween goodies! Mostly floral, pumpkins, and Lemax.





__





Halloween Decorations, Outdoor Decor & Inflatables | Michaels


Save with deals on Halloween decorations from Michaels. Whether you're looking for outdoor decor and Halloween inflatables or DIY pumpkins, we have it all.




www.michaels.com





I will say I absolutely love this! We don’t get may scorpion 🦂 items.









Black Glitter Scorpion Halloween Pick by Ashland®


Find the Black Glitter Scorpion Halloween Pick by Ashland® at Michaels. Pair this glittery black scorpion pick with green and purple flowers to make a creepy centerpiece for your dinner table.




www.michaels.com


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

They have the new Lemax stuff on there now & some wreaths/florals. Their site isn't very user friendly.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> They have the new Lemax stuff on there now & some wreaths/florals. Their site isn't very user friendly.


Totally agree! Feel the same way about Joanns and Oriental Trading. Their websites are just not super user friendly.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Yodlei said:


> They have the new Lemax stuff on there now & some wreaths/florals. Their site isn't very user friendly.


I think it's only been within about the last ten years that you were able to order online. Everything was in store only. They better get it figured out if they want to stay open.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

I haven’t had my normal Michael’s fix all year due to everything so my “budget” has grown due to no spending, lol. I may take a trip to my local Michael’s to see what’s on the shelves. I really missed going all year because I love the change of the seasons and decorating for them. I’ll take some pics and post them when I do.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Okay...I might need that Frightful Feline Choir scene. It's got black cats, jack o' lanterns, and a friendly-looking witch. Just about perfect for my Halloween home decorating!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> I think it's only been within about the last ten years that you were able to order online. Everything was in store only. They better get it figured out if they want to stay open.


Michael's business model is have most things (especially Halloween it seems) radically overpriced, but get you in the door with a 40/50/60 % off one item coupon, so that you walk out with a few overpriced items. As their prices are bad to begin with, they could not compete online (where price is almost the only factor). Having a robust online presence doesn't work with their current business model.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Makes sense Restless.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

I was out today so I decided to see if my local Michaels had anything out yet.....so far the lemax stuff and fall floral only, but they were clearing aisles so I imagine the Halloween stuff won't be too far behind!

(I also saw that the black porcelain Halloween tree is coming back and I'm DETERMINED to get one this year.)


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

wicked_spoopy said:


> I was out today so I decided to see if my local Michaels had anything out yet.....so far the lemax stuff and fall floral only, but they were clearing aisles so I imagine the Halloween stuff won't be too far behind!
> 
> (I also saw that the black porcelain Halloween tree is coming back and I'm DETERMINED to get one this year.)


I had a similar experience in my Michael's today in Glendale, CA.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

wicked_spoopy said:


> I was out today so I decided to see if my local Michaels had anything out yet.....so far the lemax stuff and fall floral only, but they were clearing aisles so I imagine the Halloween stuff won't be too far behind!
> 
> (I also saw that the black porcelain Halloween tree is coming back and I'm DETERMINED to get one this year.)


Evergreen Enterprises showed the exact same tree in their 2020 Catalog (in my thread) that now has music. I wish I would have waited. The tiny one with a timer from Lakeside will be it's child.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Hopefully it won't be too long before the decor & miniatures are out as they are listing the paintable craft items. Some are pretty cute.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I keep checking their page daily and they haven't added anything for about a week. Don't they usually get their halloween in earlier than this? Hopefully we don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wicked_spoopy said:


> (I also saw that the black porcelain Halloween tree is coming back and I'm DETERMINED to get one this year.)


Lakeside Collection has 3 ceramic black Halloween trees:








Lighted Retro Halloween Trees


Accent your home with this Lighted Retro Halloween Tree. The unique, vintage design was inspired by the classic Christmas version. The black tree features a ja




www.lakeside.com


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

benjamin said:


> I keep checking their page daily and they haven't added anything for about a week. Don't they usually get their halloween in earlier than this? Hopefully we don't have to wait too much longer!


Same here, Usually the US is out in full in July and Canada by early August. I always go for my birthday (the 11th) and make my family use coupons with me. I'm worried there won't be anything when I go this year :C I've been scouring youtube and dying for even the tiniest little peek at this year's themes.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

I looked today and nothing new. Most shelves are back to school and autumn. Even the Lemax Spookytown display is not all up after it's been out about two weeks. The one building I wanted to see, Raven Manor, has been left in the box, and they only have one. Oh well, I will check it out again next week.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

Made a trip today for the first time in months and it completely put me in the fall mood! They had more fall/autumn decorations than Halloween currently.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

From Hill House on Facebook...looks like Michael's is going with pastels this year. 🤮


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Hm. Can't say I'm excited about all the pink. Hope there's some orange showing up soon.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm not liking what I am seeing so far :/


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

HighPriestessIce said:


> I'm not liking what I am seeing so far :/


Me either. I hate pastels, especially light pink and cream, with a passion. 🤮


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Illysium said:


> Me either. I hate pastels, especially light pink and cream, with a passion. 🤮


Ditto.

The other thing I've been seeing that I dislike is leopard print on pumpkins and jack o lanterns. Yuck!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

_Loving _it as a wedding theme. Meh about it for Halloween.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Yuck! I've been waiting months to see what they have and this is so disappointing! I so hope there is some orange, purple and black on the way.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Michael's business model is have most things (especially Halloween it seems) radically overpriced, but get you in the door with a 40/50/60 % off one item coupon, so that you walk out with a few overpriced items. As their prices are bad to begin with, they could not compete online (where price is almost the only factor). Having a robust online presence doesn't work with their current business model.


While I agree as well, I usually hit them a few days before Halloween when everything is at like 80% off and leave with a heaping cart of things. Great for last minute knickknacks for our annual party..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Yep, disappointing. I'm hoping they have some new Miniatures that are cool. Always had cool lanterns in the past. I'm curious. Still nothing on site except a few things...mostly crafts.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Illysium said:


> From Hill House on Facebook...looks like Michael's is going with pastels this year. 🤮


Huh, perhaps that decor would be appropriate for springtime decorating, or perhaps a bad-a$$ granny's tea room. Way too pastel for Halloween.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i see some pieces i would buy for every day decorating but not halloween


----------



## VirginiaRed (Oct 20, 2015)

I really regret not buying some of the stuff they had last year. I was really hoping they would still have some available.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

UGH! That photo shows items that are just too pretty for Halloween, I say BOO to Michaels. I'm not buying that!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Nooooooooooo my eyes hurt after seeing all the beautified skeletons with pink pastel colors . However I am making a floor candelabra and that cream colored candelabra might work!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They're finally starting to update their site: Halloween

This wreath's pretty cool:

Venus Flytrap Wreath


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

...

Why does it look like some kind of wedding/baby shower?

What the actual...?

Now I'm almost glad I haven't been going into stores this year. That is NOT Halloween. I just don't even have the words to describe what that is. If you're going to throw pastels into Halloween that's fine as long as you do it right! This is not even close to hitting the mark. I half expect to see "Live, Laugh, Love" and "Girl Boss" signs along with those tacky sequined pillows next to this stuff.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Illysium said:


> They're finally starting to update their site: Halloween
> 
> This wreath's pretty cool:
> 
> Venus Flytrap Wreath


Oooh! I like that!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

a lot of mehhh going on at Michaels this year, I don't remember them ever being this bad but if the pastel color is the theme this year I'm going to pass Michaels all together this season


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Halloweeeiner said:


> a lot of mehhh going on at Michaels this year, I don't remember them ever being this bad but if the pastel color is the theme this year I'm going to pass Michaels all together this season


I agree with you and everyone else who has voiced disappointment. I like a handful of items, and the fact that they are offering a few color choices for multiple products this year, but having to wait far longer than usual only to see this sort of lineup is quite disheartening. Perhaps the reasoning behind such a different approach this year is that some bigwig in the company is making assumptions that customers cannot handle the usual creepier Halloween goods due to the world's current state, which is very likely going to cost them in the long run.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I was told by a Micheal’s rep that the company is slowing down their holiday rollouts a bit. In the past Micheals would put out their holiday decorations months in advance. So late July/August 1 normally saw Halloween stocked up, and by early October it was pretty much all Christmas etc.

I was told the slower roll out was to have decorations match with the seasons more, and (hopefully) more shoppers that were in the current holiday mood. Hence the “autumn/ It’s fall y’all” stuff they have out now 
😒 🍂 🐿

I guess it is a relatively small sector of society who go looking for proper Halloween decor in late July
☝🤓 🙈


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

We will just have to wait and see, I suppose. It is a given that not everyone wants to go incredibly dark with their Halloween decor, but, at least as of right now, most of the items look like they are meant to decorate a French powder room.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Something is definitely different this year, between the coupons, higher prices, late rollout, pastels, etc. Are they trying to market to different customers now?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

It looks like decor for a teen girl's bedroom.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I think someone mentioned this before Michaels website is really hard to find halloween on I find I have to type in witch, venus fly trap etc if I do halloween decor I always get the same floral /ribbon non decor stuff! seen this wreath a knock off of the grandin road one 22" Moon Witch Wreath by Ashland®
the do have alot of the venus fly trap stuff thats been popular


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I really hope there is still more on the way. They usually have a good selection of wooden signs, but haven't seen any yet? Perhaps they're just stocking slowly? So far, super disappointing.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Ditsterz said:


> It looks like decor for a teen girl's bedroom.


That was my other thought. Add that décor with some pickle wash finished furniture and you've got a girl's bedroom. Not even a creepy one, just normal...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> Something is definitely different this year, between the coupons, higher prices, late rollout, pastels, etc. Are they trying to market to different customers now?


i don't think so. It has to be incredibly hard to bring out new stuff year after year so that people keep buying. 
Personally, I will buy some of the pink decor but to use sparingly year round in my master beedroom.
The lack of coupons, higher prices--that I believe you can blame in a large part on the pandemic.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

wickedwillingwench said:


> The lack of coupons, higher prices--that I believe you can blame in a large part on the pandemic.


I think retailers aren't willing to gamble so much on the bet that they can "make it up on volume" if they have to discount extra merchandise. I mean, how much Easter stuff did they have to scrap/toss when shopping was shuttered in March?

I can't explain their odd choices in color palette, though, that's definitely a different demographic from the "parent of small kids who love crafts" and "holiday-crazed adults who love Halloween parties" types they normally go after. I don't know what market this appeals to - BUT, on the bright side, whoever they are they will be thrilled to finally see victorian-meets-Halloween in the stores.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> The lack of coupons, higher prices--that I believe you can blame in a large part on the pandemic.


I just noticed today that there is only a 20% off coupon showing at the site, in place of the former 40% that was a mainstay for so long. The store's prices were hardly fair to begin with, necessitating use of a large discount to make them reasonable. It is good old corporate greed more than anything else, I would say. With many folks having less to spend, and therefore being more discerning in what they do choose to buy, they are not doing themselves any favors employing a profits-above-all-else technique. How many large chains have already failed, especially this year? Michaels had better be careful in how they choose to tread or they could wind up on the list as well.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

I love the Venus flytrap floral stuff that I just looked at online, but none of it is sold at my local store. :/ That's one kind of thing I won't buy sight unseen. Also wtf $90 for a wreath and no coupons....sorry, no.

I'd be loving the Victorian concept if it wasn't -pink-....like, at least have some deep red or purple.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I never thought I'd see Michael's go pastel goth, but here we are. 

I can't help but think part of the marketing reason of this, because there's a definite romantic theme involved this time around, is that so many weddings got postponed this year with a lot of them slated now for autumn with spring and most of summer a bust. 

I don't know how long it takes from design concept to finished product sitting on the store shelf, but I really don't get "planned last year for 2020 release" vibes from this stuff. Or if it was, I'd bet my left arm that there wasn't originally so much pink involved, nor the distinct matrimony overlay.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

A few things from my visit today


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

That pirate skeleton is pretty cool.

The white candelabra is the same one they’ve had in previous years in black (I picked it up for dirt cheap before), so it could be painted to a more sinister color scheme. Actually, a lot of the stuff could be repainted a bit “darker” with some elbow grease. Instead of poo-poo’ing it just on initial glance, think of it as a raw material to be painted as you need it (kinda like the plaster houses you see around Christmas...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

wicked_spoopy said:


> I'd be loving the Victorian concept if it wasn't -pink-....like, at least have some deep red or purple.


I concur. Gray, midnight blue, the colors mentioned - there are so many better options.



djjerme said:


> Instead of poo-poo’ing it just on initial glance, think of it as a raw material to be painted as you need it (kinda like the plaster houses you see around Christmas...)


While the point is valid, that would maybe be fine if purchased at rock-bottom clearance prices, but repainting an item to make it more appealing should not have to be the case with what they regularly charge.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Well that’s on you for not wanting to wait until the last minute to raid them when everything is at 80% off! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugglemama (Sep 16, 2019)

I just got home from a micheals run, they have more fall cutesy stuff than creepy, but i did find their floral pastel skull stuff was set up today. Its definitely not scary Halloween, but I loved some of these pieces, as they fit my bathroom decor well lol. Also not on sale yet. But they have that 20% coupon online.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I wonder if they're going to have their nutcrackers this year???????


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Went by there today. They actually have some really cool stuff this year.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

More...


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today. They actually have some really cool stuff this year.
> 
> View attachment 734700
> View attachment 734701


I love that witch/haunted house looking canvas!


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

*So so cute, thank you for sharing llysium. I must admit I am super impatient this year! I went yesterday and mine only had Fall out. Loving the apothecary sign and the haunted house next to the pumpkin. *


----------



## Mugglemama (Sep 16, 2019)

Ooh, I have to go back now lol


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Ugh. Just stopped by ours (Next to Home Depot), and they barely had half the stuff out. The Lemax village stuff and the plaster paintable stuff, and only half an isle of decorations. And it was bit any of the cool stuff in your photo. Slow Planogram setters...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They had this cool gothic window too, that I didn't get a pic of for some reason, 13" high $29.99. Pic from Hill House on Facebook:


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today. They actually have some really cool stuff this year.


That is more like it. Did you happen to notice if the constellation pumpkins have inset jewels at each star point in the constellations? It kind of appears that way to me and I am assuming that they are the same as the Kroger ones from last year, which were very difficult to come by. Either way, they are nice. Thanks, Illysium.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> That is more like it. Did you happen to notice if the constellation pumpkins have inset jewels at each star point in the constellations, like the Kroger ones from last year, which were very difficult to come by? It kind of appears that way to me and I am assuming that they are the same. Either way, they are nice. Thanks, Illysium.


Sure.

I didn't notice. It doesn't look like it though, they seem to be hollowed out, but it's hard to tell from the pic with crystal skull lights.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Oooh I love all the fortune telling and constellation themed things!! And that Venus fly trap!!! This is more like what I was expecting. I'll have to stop by my store soon.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

None of it trips my trigger until the last 2 pix before the reaper (it's ok too) but always seems I like different stuff than most people on here. Did like the crackle glass crystal ball but I will bet it has string lights in it instead of a bright led...then I would have to pass. I think I bought the witch canvas last year but don't remember for some reason. It was pretty cool & have quite a few now.

I have those flat back light & sound pumpkin, skull & spooky tree thingys & absolutely love them so that Haunted House might be a must, along with the tombstone & possibly the fiber optic black skull. Not sure what I would do with it but the window w/skulls is a high possibility, especially if that window has my favorite shimmer material. Wonder if stays green or color changes??


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> None of it trips my trigger until the last 2 pix before the reaper (it's ok too) but always seems I like different stuff than most people on here. Did like the crackle glass crystal ball but I will bet it has string lights in it instead of a bright led...then I would have to pass. I think I bought the witch canvas last year but don't remember for some reason. It was pretty cool & have quite a few now.
> 
> I have those flat back light & sound pumpkin, skull & spooky tree thingys & absolutely love them so that Haunted House might be a must, along with the tombstone & possibly the fiber optic black skull. Not sure what I would do with it but the window w/skulls is a high possibility, especially if that window has my favorite shimmer material. Wonder if stays green or color changes??


I believe the purple, green & clear crackle glass balls have an LED, like the pink one they had last year.

The window does not light up, it's a sun catcher, with opaque green glass.

The haunted house lights up, has music and loud sound effects. It was $59.99.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm happy to see that we're getting other aesthetic options besides the pastels. I wonder if they'll involve the black and orange vintage-looking stuff this year as well since we've had that the last few seasons.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Tyrant said:


> I'm happy to see that we're getting other aesthetic options besides the pastels. I wonder if they'll involve the black and orange vintage-looking stuff this year as well since we've had that the last few seasons.


There were a bunch of black and orange wooden signs, ghost lights, and a cat wreath, in a crate on the floor to be stocked.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you Illysium! I love some of that stuff. I'm also hoping the vintage black & orange is back......there's a sign I really really wanted last year and didn't get (shipping stuff to Australia is so expensive) and have regretted it and am so hoping they have it again this year. I hope they start putting their stuff online soon!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Sure.
> 
> I didn't notice. It doesn't look like it though, they seem to be hollowed out, but it's hard to tell from the pic with crystal skull lights.


I appreciate the answer. Whether there are gems or not is not a deal breaker (though the price may be, unless it is _very _reasonably priced to begin with or better coupons than 20% off come along). I was about to print the current 50% off Joann coupon that ends today and head over to Michaels to see what they currently have, then I came across this BS at the website and decided not to even bother stopping there:

*COMPETITOR COUPON POLICY**

*Effective 3/27/2020, we will no longer accept any competitor coupons. This policy is subject to change without notice.*

Many large companies have come and gone, which corporate needs to keep in mind. I do not see this ending well for Michaels.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today. They actually have some really cool stuff this year.


Like those crystal skull things! Thanks for posting


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

More new stuff. Pics from Hill House on Facebook:


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Illysium, great pics! I really wish I hadn't moved to a city without a Michael's.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

More pics from Hill House, for you guys that are into vintage...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ that's more like it. I stopped this afternoon...not a damn halloween thing in the store. Ugh.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Fun stuff, thanks for the good pics. I’m digging all the psychic/palmistry items, and vintage stuff too! I’ve seen that palmistry stuff in a few other places now, so must be the trend this year.


The Michael’s near me had three entire rows completely empty a couple of days ago. Perhaps I should swing by today and see what they’ve done 🙏


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Love those vintage repro blow molds! I've got the cat on the pumpkin & the JOL headed guy but the stacked JOLs are new. I'll have to start looking for those!

I love the ones I have except they don't light up which is fine since they're a much heavier plastic.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Illysium said:


> There were a bunch of black and orange wooden signs, ghost lights, and a cat wreath, in a crate on the floor to be stocked.


Cat wreath? I'll need to see that!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Illysium said:


> More pics from Hill House, for you guys that are into vintage...
> 
> View attachment 734796
> View attachment 734797
> ...


I




Illysium said:


> More pics from Hill House, for you guys that are into vintage...
> 
> View attachment 734796
> View attachment 734797
> ...


I really like that vintage cat Halloween countdown. And so many other things in these pictures!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

ceo418 said:


> Cat wreath? I'll need to see that!


Not my style, but it looks much better in person:

Cat Wreath


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG! All the vintage stuff!!!  And they just emailed me a 25% off entire purchase (including sale items) coupon. I am definitely hitting them up this weekend.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Not my style, but it looks much better in person:
> 
> Cat Wreath


Hmmm...might consider it if it goes on sale. Thanks!


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Yay! The scaredy cat sign I wanted is back! Though it looks a bit different to the one they sold last year. Now I have to cross my fingers that it makes it online.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if Martha Stewart is still doing her halloween line of crafts and paper goods at Michael's/Joann?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

So happy to the vintage stuff. I'll have to check them out. Things around here are so slow to put stuff out.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't believe. I haven't seen anything except basic stuff like glue & paint. Only time I see martha stewart halloween stuff is on amazon & ebay.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ZombieHousewife said:


> Does anyone know if Martha Stewart is still doing her halloween line of crafts and paper goods at Michael's/Joann?


I don't believe. I haven't seen anything except basic stuff like glue & paint. Only time I see martha stewart halloween stuff is on amazon & ebay.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Illysium said:


> More pics from Hill House, for you guys that are into vintage...
> 
> View attachment 734796


Thank you so much for sharing these photos! I'm very happy to see all that lovely orange and black.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Now this is more like it. Michaels had me worried for a minute.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

HOORAY!!! I saw nutcrackers! And different ones, too! Usually they're witch / frankenstein's monster / vampire / skeleton. 
Now my local stores need to get on the ball & get some stuff stocked!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Love those vintage repro blow molds! I've got the cat on the pumpkin & the JOL headed guy but the stacked JOLs are new. I'll have to start looking for those!
> 
> I love the ones I have except they don't light up which is fine since they're a much heavier plastic.


The JOL is actually different from the one they had last year, so don't pass him up...lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG you're right! I checked out what I had in the basement & realized I need that one too!

I can't find him online though, found the stacked pumpkins but not the other 2.


----------



## VirginiaRed (Oct 20, 2015)

I really hope my local store (75 miles away) will have some of the vintage items when I can get up there. I keep stalking the website hoping they will have some I can order. But they are taking forever to post anything. It seems everyone is taking forever. I can't go to the stores every day to check.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i do like much of the stuff from Michaels but geeesh, the prices are a bit steep. well, not a bit...just steep, imo.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

It


RCIAG said:


> OMG you're right! I checked out what I had in the basement & realized I need that one too!
> 
> I can't find him online though, found the stacked pumpkins but not the other 2.


You’re both right! Oh no, now I need to add him to my other ones!

I hadn’t really seen anything that I HAD to get yet, and that’s always a relief for me. But now that I see that JOL blow mold is different from the one last year-I need to have a set to go with my vintage ones.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

The ones from last year were replicas of actual vintage molds. I am pretty sure the new ones this year are their own design because I don’t think I’ve seen this iteration of pumpkin-man before. 🤓🎃🤓


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

wickedwillingwench said:


> but geeesh, the prices are a bit steep. well, not a bit...just steep, imo.


That they are. And, as of March, they no longer accept any coupons besides their own. Someone here mentioned receiving a 25% off all merchandise coupon, but the best that I have come across is 20% off the entire purchase, so perhaps they mistyped; either way, the discount is not enough to make the prices reasonable, or at least that is how I feel.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

And that 20% is off regular price & stuff on site is showing on sale. I won't buy until I get it off sale price stuff or 50% off regular (if it ever goes back to regular price). Usually starts out regular for awhile & then changes to sale & stays that way throughout.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Guys look at these pillows, I am screaming.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

If anyone’s interested or not near a Michael’s, they just added tons of 2020 Halloween things to their online store. 80-some pages worth.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got my nutcrackers!!! I’m on the fence about the witch & skeleton but these guys are new (to me!)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Brombonez said:


> You’re both right! Oh no, now I need to add him to my other ones!
> 
> I hadn’t really seen anything that I HAD to get yet, and that’s always a relief for me. But now that I see that JOL blow mold is different from the one last year-I need to have a set to go with my vintage ones.


Same here!LOL!!

I've seen people selling them on Ebay/Etsy as vintage ones too so buyer beware with things like that. I kinda like that they're not lit, not even battery operated. It's one less thing to buy batteries for or to find a plug for.

Real vintage ones can be faded, generally lighter colored, the paint isn't so vibrant & not nearly as heavy looking (if that makes sense).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK here's the Pumpkin Man:








13.5" Pumpkin Man Tabletop Accent by Ashland®


Find the 13.5" Pumpkin Man Tabletop Accent by Ashland® at Michaels. Add a touch of Halloween spirit to your décor with this blow mold pumpkin man.




www.michaels.com





Pumpkin Stack:








14" Pumpkin Stack Tabletop Accent by Ashland®


Find the 14" Pumpkin Stack Tabletop Accent by Ashland® at Michaels. This pumpkin stack is perfect to give your home a spooky touch for Halloween.




www.michaels.com





Cat on Pumpkin:








14.5" Cat on Jack-o'-Lantern Tabletop Accent by Ashland®


Find the 14.5" Cat on Jack-o'-Lantern Tabletop Accent by Ashland® at Michaels. Add a spooky touch to your home décor with this tabletop accent that features a cat on a jack-o'-lantern.




www.michaels.com





Just ordered the Pumpkin Man & JOL Stack & having them shipped. I could go pick up but right now it's worth it to have it shipped for me & online it let me use the 20% off regular priced items for both of them.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

HighPriestessIce said:


> Guys look at these pillows, I am screaming.
> View attachment 734968











Halloween Skeleton Spreaders by Celebrate It®


Find the Halloween Skeleton Spreaders by Celebrate It® at Michaels. Use these scary skeleton spreaders for butter, dips, and other spreadable Halloween-themed foods.




www.michaels.com




thought of you when I saw these!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Malicious said:


> Halloween Skeleton Spreaders by Celebrate It®
> 
> 
> Find the Halloween Skeleton Spreaders by Celebrate It® at Michaels. Use these scary skeleton spreaders for butter, dips, and other spreadable Halloween-themed foods.
> ...


Those are amazing! I hope I find them here.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

These tins are so cute I had to get them. I love the artwork on them. Michaels is killing it this year.








I painted mine black to match my decor. I think they look even cuter black.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

HighPriestessIce said:


> These tins are so cute I had to get them. I love the artwork on them. Michaels is killing it this year.
> View attachment 735121
> 
> I painted mine black to match my decor. I think they look even cuter black.
> View attachment 735122


They do.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Local Michael's just started getting things on the shelves, Lemax spooky town has been set up for 2 weeks which is currently on sale 30% off. Agee with the pastels, yuck! Wheres the black spray paint! Lol 🎃 sorry just no offense nor my cup of poison ☠ tea.


MasqAddikt said:


> I just noticed today that there is only a 20% off coupon showing at the site, in place of the former 40% that was a mainstay for so long. The store's prices were hardly fair to begin with, necessitating use of a large discount to make them reasonable. It is good old corporate greed more than anything else, I would say. With many folks having less to spend, and therefore being more discerning in what they do choose to buy, they are not doing themselves any favors employing a profits-above-all-else technique. How many large chains have already failed, especially this year? Michaels had better be careful in how they choose to tread or they could wind up on the list as well.


Well put, much agreed. They have narrowed their target, and the lost of the 40% coupon will definitely keep me from my normal shopping purchases & I just hate pink. Anything, Halloween & pink?? The new incentive spending 25.00 with a 5.00 kickback hardly makes up for the loss of the 40 % off coupon. So disappointed been stopping in 2x a week to see all the new things had I not had a 5.00 coupon & an old 25% off everything I wouldn't have bought it. And it wasn't PINK! ☠ Now had they went with purple.....


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

HighPriestessIce said:


> These tins are so cute I had to get them. I love the artwork on them. Michaels is killing it this year.
> View attachment 735121
> 
> I painted mine black to match my decor. I think they look even cuter black.
> View attachment 735122


I actually looked at these too. They look great painted black! Will u use them 4 storage or just display? 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today. They actually have some really cool stuff this year.
> 
> View attachment 734698
> View attachment 734699
> ...


Thanks for posting pics this is more my style, they didnt have much set up on Friday at my store. I'm bummed about the 40% coupon though it will definitely limit my buying sadly.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Thanks for posting pics this is more my style, they didnt have much set up on Friday at my store. I'm bummed about the 40% coupon though it will definitely limit my buying sadly.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Well I see about 200.00 worth of goodies I want to add to my collection. I need 40% coupons


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> I actually looked at these too. They look great painted black! Will u use them 4 storage or just display? 🎃


I'm going to put them either on my counter or coffee bar and store my fall teas in them I think.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I'm a tea drinker 2 & that's exactly what I thought I'd use them 4 IF I had bought them. Too funny! ☕


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I just got a coupon in the mail for 40% off one item: XD9NT5SZHJMS

Their site is letting me use these 2 codes at the same time, plus free shipping over $59.

40% Off: XD9NT5SZHJMS & 20% Off: 20MADEBYYOU


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i love the canisters painted black. I believe I will pick them up as well.

I DO like some of the pink stuff so I will be getting a bit of that. 

I'm gonna stop in today and see what damage I can do.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Illysium said:


> I just got a coupon in the mail for 40% off one item: XD9NT5SZHJMS
> 
> Their site is letting me use these 2 codes at the same time, plus free shipping over $59.
> 
> 40% Off: XD9NT5SZHJMS & 20% Off: 20MADEBYYOU


thanks for that but it's a one time code for you. Glad you were able to stack them.


----------



## cubsfan998 (Aug 8, 2020)

Illysium said:


> More pics from Hill House, for you guys that are into vintage...
> 
> View attachment 734802


Are those vintage standing candy bowls listed online?


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

lisa48317 said:


> I got my nutcrackers!!! I’m on the fence about the witch & skeleton but these guys are new (to me!)
> View attachment 734984


A bit related: The 99Cent chain store has some really nice Halloween nutcrackers for sale this year, as well as many items. Not bad for only 2.99 each, and they’re big. I don’t collect these, but I had to buy the pumpkin man one as I’m a sucker for JOL in a mask.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

cubsfan998 said:


> Are those vintage standing candy bowls listed online?


I just went through all 28 pages of "Halloween" at Michaels & my husband will not thank you because I found way too many things I wanted to buy including a 30" mermaid skelly (the rest is crafty stuff) so I thank you for that, but.....I didn't see them.

I don't understand their categories on the site so I went with generic "Halloween" so I don't think I missed them.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

RCIAG said:


> OK here's the Pumpkin Man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me want! Me want!

I’ll prob wait to see these in the store so I can pick out the one I like. The paint job on some of these last year was hit or miss, and as an art director by day, I’m ocd weird like that.🎃👀


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> I just went through all 28 pages of "Halloween" at Michaels & my husband will not thank you because I found way too many things I wanted to buy including a 30" mermaid skelly (the rest is crafty stuff) so I thank you for that, but.....I didn't see them.
> 
> I don't understand their categories on the site so I went with generic "Halloween" so I don't think I missed them.


I agree! Michaels website is brutal to try and find things! you type in decor and get fabric!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I hit the Michaels next to the big Spirit store today (not the one I usually go to). They had all their Halloween stuff out, and there was NONE of the pastel stuff. I don’t know if it’s left over from last year, but here’s what it looked like:











































I’m going to go nuts once they start discounting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Brombonez said:


> The ones from last year were replicas of actual vintage molds. I am pretty sure the new ones this year are their own design because I don’t think I’ve seen this iteration of pumpkin-man before. 🤓🎃🤓
> View attachment 734928
> 
> 
> ...


Were those light up blow molds at Michael's last year?!? I definitely bought their non-lit ones, but was hoping they'd bring back the light up ones, like what they've done with the vintage Christmas blow molds. I'm a huge sucker for light up, retro blow molds...


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Malicious said:


> I agree! Michaels website is brutal to try and find things! you type in decor and get fabric!


Same with JoAnn. I'm finding stuff a little better on sites using "newest" if that is an option. I went through Michaels in the last day or two & didn't see any of the miniatures. Category was originally there before the new stuff was put on & then once the new stuff started, that category was missing. It is back now & have new stuff. Some was hard to get in store last year so Sis is going to call with her order & going to combine to get the free ship off $59 & still have the 20% off regular until next weekend & most of the stuff is regular priced at this point. Still want to see some stuff in person & hoping for better coupon(s) for the larger stuff but since they appear to have changed things up a bit with that, I'll buy & return & rebuy if I get a better deal.

Gotta have this:








And this:









to go with my big one from last year & the medium one from Lakeside this year.

And other stuff...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

RottingApples said:


> Were those light up blow molds at Michael's last year?!? I definitely bought their non-lit ones, but was hoping they'd bring back the light up ones, like what they've done with the vintage Christmas blow molds. I'm a huge sucker for light up, retro blow molds...


Nope, they don't light up. They're a heavier plastic too so you couldn't even drill a hole for a light & stick lights in them, they'd never be seen.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Nope, they don't light up. They're a heavier plastic too so you couldn't even drill a hole for a light & stick lights in them, they'd never be seen.


I was curious where that picture from the original post was taken then, because those were definitely light ups in the picture, and it didn't look like a terribly old photograph. If I can't get those at Michael's, I'll gladly go somewhere that does sell them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

djjerme said:


> I hit the Michaels next to the big Spirit store today (not the one I usually go to). They had all their Halloween stuff out, and there was NONE of the pastel stuff. I don’t know if it’s left over from last year, but here’s what it looked like:


the Pastel things were actually in a totally different section at my Michael's store---not with the Halloween at all. It's not leftovers...they didn't have it lasteyar.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

FWIW my friend who works the stockroom at an East coast Michaels says that her manager says the pastel stuff is selling out fast.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok went to michaels today should have taken some pictures! Pretty much previous posts have covered what they have. I was interested in the skull candlestick that is topped with crystals but was disappointed its pretty small size wise and didnt look like the crystals lighted up all the way to the top the light fades in and out.
Michaels has alot of cute halloween countdown calendars. I was wondering why in heavens name cant they come up with an electronic one! If you have small children at home you dont have to worry about the day getting changed, i can hardly remember to feed the dog !


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

RottingApples said:


> I was curious where that picture from the original post was taken then, because those were definitely light ups in the picture, and it didn't look like a terribly old photograph. If I can't get those at Michael's, I'll gladly go somewhere that does sell them.


I swear the ones I bought last year were the hard plastic ones, not light ups. Walmart had some repros like that but I could be totally wrong. I could also be very confused, which is probably the case, because I have some vintage ones just like that!  

I might have to go downstairs & check my shelves to see what I have to make sure, but I'd swear the ones from Michael's last year were the same as this years, that hard, opaque plastic that couldn't be lit with any wattage bulb.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I swear the ones I bought last year were the hard plastic ones, not light ups. Walmart had some repros like that but I could be totally wrong. I could also be very confused, which is probably the case, because I have some vintage ones just like that!
> 
> I might have to go downstairs & check my shelves to see what I have to make sure, but I'd swear the ones from Michael's last year were the same as this years, that hard, opaque plastic that couldn't be lit with any wattage bulb.


I totally believe you on Michaels, as the opaque ones were the only ones I saw there last year. I was just curious where that earlier poster had taken that picture of the light up ones. Now, there's a chance Walmart had the light up ones last year? I might have to actually go to a Walmart now once they bring out their Halloween stuff...


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Malicious said:


> I was wondering why in heavens name cant they come up with an electronic one! If you have small children at home you dont have to worry about the day getting changed, i can hardly remember to feed the dog !


that's when you let the littles change it everyday.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

w


HighPriestessIce said:


> These tins are so cute I had to get them. I love the artwork on them. Michaels is killing it this year.
> View attachment 735121
> 
> I painted mine black to match my decor. I think they look even cuter black.
> View attachment 735122


with what did you paint them?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

HighPriestessIce said:


> I'm going to put them either on my counter or coffee bar and store my fall teas in them I think.


i checked the label on them and they are not for food use. I'd be scared to use them myself...they may contain lead or something poisonous.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> w
> 
> with what did you paint them?





wickedwillingwench said:


> i checked the label on them and they are not for food use. I'd be scared to use them myself...they may contain lead or something poisonous.


I just used acrylic paint mixed with matte varnish. 

Yeah that's probably why I'll either line the tins with something or put the box in rather than bare teas.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

HighPriestessIce said:


> I just used acrylic paint mixed with matte varnish.
> 
> Yeah that's probably why I'll either line the tins with something or put the box in rather than bare teas.


well, i'm slow. i never thought of that. lol


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Illysium said:


> I just got a coupon in the mail for 40% off one item: XD9NT5SZHJMS
> 
> Their site is letting me use these 2 codes at the same time, plus free shipping over $59.
> 
> 40% Off: XD9NT5SZHJMS & 20% Off: 20MADEBYYOU


Thanks for the tip, surprised you can use both at 1 time. Usually they only will allow 1 coupon at a time. 
🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🎃


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, i'm slow. i never thought of that. lol


I figured faux countertop contact vinyl would be safe since it handles food, so I'll probably go with that.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

The little light-up blow-molds were sold by Walmart a couple of years ago and they sold out fast (I remember running out and getting the last black cat one at my store). I didn't see them in-store last year, but hopefully, due to their popularity, Walmart will bring them back one day. If I remember correctly, they were very reasonably priced, under $20.00.

The hard plastic ones from Michaels are similar to the ones they sold last year, with some artistic changes. RCAIG is correct, last year's did not light up.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

the 20 percent coupon applies to all purchases? not just one item?
cause thats how it seem to be working online.
but I cant find the countdown sign i want "when witches go riding....)
so I was going to stop by a store just wanted to clarify that coupon


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

HighPriestessIce said:


> These tins are so cute I had to get them. I love the artwork on them. Michaels is killing it this year.
> View attachment 735121
> 
> I painted mine black to match my decor. I think they look even cuter black.
> View attachment 735122


these look much better painted black, good call.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Brombonez said:


> A bit related: The 99Cent chain store has some really nice Halloween nutcrackers for sale this year, as well as many items. Not bad for only 2.99 each, and they’re big. I don’t collect these, but I had to buy the pumpkin man one as I’m a sucker for JOL in a mask.


I'm in Michigan - we don't have those up here!!! 😭 And it doesn't look like they have an online store!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

icemanfred said:


> the 20 percent coupon applies to all purchases? not just one item?
> cause thats how it seem to be working online.
> but I cant find the countdown sign i want "when witches go riding....)
> so I was going to stop by a store just wanted to clarify that coupon


yeah, it's all of your regular priced items in the whole sale.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Glad I waited on the larger items. Got a booklet in the mail yesterday with a 50% off regular item 8/23-8/29, 20% off entire purchase for 8/30-9/5 & then another 50% off 1 regular item good 9/6-9/19. Watch your mailboxes if your email is signed up with them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got the pumpkin scarecrow & pumpkin stack today & they're solid & super cute! 

I gotta get some pics but they're worth it. I got them online & even though they didn't think through the packaging of them, the pumpkin guy was on his side so one of the box flaps wasn't even close to being flush with the other, they arrived intact without a scratch.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I went to Michael's today and really liked two of the Halloween countdown items. I might have to get one the next time I get a coupon! I am loving the vintage look cat and Jack o'lanterns. I didn't see any of the pastel stuff.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my order today. I love the Mystic Moon collection! Painted the skulls on the cathedral window.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Can anyone scan and post the coupons to the thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> OMG you're right! I checked out what I had in the basement & realized I need that one too!
> 
> I can't find him online though, found the stacked pumpkins but not the other 2.


Here’s the link:









13.5" Pumpkin Man Tabletop Accent by Ashland®


Find the 13.5" Pumpkin Man Tabletop Accent by Ashland® at Michaels. Add a touch of Halloween spirit to your décor with this blow mold pumpkin man.




www.michaels.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! I spent an hour looking for him a few days ago, found him & he's now sitting on my hearth next to the stacked pumpkins!


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I was watching a store walk through video on YouTube and I think it was Michael's that had the skeletons with wings?? Did anyone see these in a store? How big and how much are they? And I think there were two different styles... a bat wing and a feathered look wing. I could be wrong, it was just a very quick pan. I tried to search their web site but they sure don't make it easy,lol.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

PairaDize said:


> I was watching a store walk through video on YouTube and I think it was Michael's that had the skeletons with wings?? Did anyone see these in a store? How big and how much are they? And I think there were two different styles... a bat wing and a feathered look wing. I could be wrong, it was just a very quick pan. I tried to search their web site but they sure don't make it easy,lol.


They have them online:

16" Skeleton Angel by Ashland®

16" Winged Skeleton by Ashland®


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Illysium said:


> They have them online:
> 
> 16" Skeleton Angel by Ashland®
> 
> 16" Winged Skeleton by Ashland®


Awesome, thanks. I couldn't find them. Wish they were bigger. I was hoping for 3 foot range at least. Oh well.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

These glowing crystal things are really cool AND affordable at $20...... There are three styles.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Had to use my 50% off coupon before Sat. so made it in today. Intended on buying the blow mold Haunted House thingy but not overly impressed when seen like I was with the Pumpkin & Skull bought previously. The tombstone impressed me more but haven't unpacked stuff yet as I also got my minatures in the mail today so will post pix later.

However, something I didn't see in pix here or in any videos was this large skull (maybe no one tried it). Had flame effect in it so maybe it will get my other 50% off available to use in a couple of weeks. The black fiber optic skull was made too cheaply & that might have been my other pick.









Halloween Light-Up Skull by Ashland®


Buy the Halloween Light-Up Skull by Ashland® at Michaels. This skull from Ashland lights up! It is perfect to place on your mantelshelf or your snack table during your Halloween party.




www.michaels.com


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I ordered two ceramic items and they wrapped them up in bubble wrap but put them in the box stacked with the heavier item on top, so the bottom item is smashed to bits 🤬 I guess I'll have to drive to the store and exchange them. Even the top item is damaged. I was really hoping to stay out of the store for health reasons plus the closest store is an hour away. Grrr


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Really like my tombstone I bought Friday. Lights & sound & color changes:









And also my mail order from Thurs...the miniatures. Mini purple tree is cuter than my picture shows but I'm going to exchange it since one of the eyes is defective & you can't see through it. Nice it also has a timer:









House is very detailed & impressive. It's lighted like the tree but pix must have caught it at downtime:


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Yodlei said:


> Really like my tombstone I bought Friday. Lights & sound & color changes:
> View attachment 735803
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, love all the items you have purchased! I went looking for the haunted tree with the skulls at the base, but I was unable to find it. Can you tell me how it is listed? Thanks!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

DarkSecret said:


> Hi there, love all the items you have purchased! I went looking for the haunted tree with the skulls at the base, but I was unable to find it. Can you tell me how it is listed? Thanks!











Halloween Mini LED Haunted Tree by Ashland®


Buy the Halloween Mini LED Haunted Tree by Ashland® at Michaels. Use this mini haunted tree to cast a spooky glow on your haunted Halloween décor.




www.michaels.com


----------



## DarkSecret (Jul 28, 2012)

Yodlei said:


> Halloween Mini LED Haunted Tree by Ashland®
> 
> 
> Buy the Halloween Mini LED Haunted Tree by Ashland® at Michaels. Use this mini haunted tree to cast a spooky glow on your haunted Halloween décor.
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

PairaDize said:


> I was watching a store walk through video on YouTube and I think it was Michael's that had the skeletons with wings?? Did anyone see these in a store? How big and how much are they? And I think there were two different styles... a bat wing and a feathered look wing. I could be wrong, it was just a very quick pan. I tried to search their web site but they sure don't make it easy,lol.


Yes they offered them last year as well, very neat.

I purchased a few for last years Day of the Dead Festival held at the Hollywood Forever Cemetery.

I used one as an adornment to my Calavera top hat costume.
Here’s some pics. (I got lots of compliments on it, but it admittedly did look cooler 😎 at night with the glow of all the altar candles)

You should buy them if you find them. I also used some to adorn a antique Spanish iron floor mirror I have in my entrance way. They looked like little spooky putti/cherubs.


----------



## morganalouise (Sep 22, 2009)

PairaDize said:


> These glowing crystal things are really cool AND affordable at $20...... There are three styles.
> 
> View attachment 735510


I am looking for these lamps. Do you happen to know what the label shows. I can not find them on the Michaels website. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Michaels really has some fun retro decorations, we bought a couple yesterday and some of their ravens. I wish more store carried crows or ravens at a reasonable price, I want to fill my yard display up with them.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

morganalouise said:


> I am looking for these lamps. Do you happen to know what the label shows. I can not find them on the Michaels website. Thanks for any help.


I have no idea. I saw them on a "walk through" on Youtube. They aren't at my local Michael's. Here is the original video I saw them on:


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

morganalouise said:


> I am looking for these lamps. Do you happen to know what the label shows. I can not find them on the Michaels website. Thanks for any help.


Im pretty sure they are not listed on the site as I looked for them as well. I did see them in store


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

morganalouise said:


> I am looking for these lamps. Do you happen to know what the label shows. I can not find them on the Michaels website. Thanks for any help.


 Found another walk through that shows these better.... they are towards the end of the video..... the yellow sticker is not helpful,just says something about "stays lit" but the actual label says they are made by Ashland, which is a Michael's house brand. Mystic Moon series I think. The monolith one is $19.99.


----------



## morganalouise (Sep 22, 2009)

PairaDize said:


> Found another walk through that shows these better.... they are towards the end of the video..... the yellow sticker is not helpful,just says something about "stays lit" but the actual label says they are made by Ashland, which is a Michael's house brand. Mystic Moon series I think. The monolith one is $19.99.


Thanks for the video with more info. I want one these but still can not find on Michaels website.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Just a head's up............... ALL of Michael's Halloween stuff is now 30% off! You can pick up some good deals. Not everything they offer is available online and they are very limited in quantities for most of their stuff.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

PairaDize said:


> I have no idea. I saw them on a "walk through" on Youtube. They aren't at my local Michael's. Here is the original video I saw them on:


Do you know where the girl is making the video ? Like, what city ? I have never seen a Michaels so stocked, ever ! My Michaels didn't even have a fourth of what this one did, I'm not even kidding, not even one full aisle of Halloween, only a small section of the vintage stuff and then the skeletons , frogs, bunnies all that "outdoor" type stuff. and now it is all gone, I went yesterday and there is virtually nothing left.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Do you know where the girl is making the video ? Like, what city ? I have never seen a Michaels so stocked, ever ! My Michaels didn't even have a fourth of what this one did, I'm not even kidding, not even one full aisle of Halloween, only a small section of the vintage stuff and then the skeletons , frogs, bunnies all that "outdoor" type stuff. and now it is all gone, I went yesterday and there is virtually nothing left.


LOL no. My Michael's never looks like that either, hahahahaha!! My store never had the lamps. I was disappointed, I wanted one.


----------



## KBat (Oct 27, 2017)

There are a few items they still don't have listed on their website. I've seen black amaranthus stems in store walkthroughs, but they aren't on the website.

I've tried contacting Michaels through multiple outlets starting nearly 2 weeks ago, and no one has gotten back to me. I have an online cart full of stuff, and I'm just waiting because I'm not paying for shipping twice. 😭


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

They don't exactly make it easy to do business with them, do they?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

PairaDize said:


> They don't exactly make it easy to do business with them, do they?


No, they are not easy to shop with in comparison to other retailers. We swung by the other day and my store had maybe half of what is in those walkthroughs. Not super impressive at all.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is my trip to Michael's if anyone is interested.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone know what percent discount the HW items currently have in store? 20%? 30%?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

joossa said:


> Anyone know what percent discount the HW items currently have in store? 20%? 30%?


40%


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Illysium said:


> 40%


Thanks! Time for another visit.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Their urns are 40% off...we bought four of them for our mums!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Their urns are 40% off...we bought four of them for our mums!!!!


thanks for posting this. I've been needing a couple for my porch, too.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I ended up going today and HW was 50% off.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

joossa said:


> I ended up going today and HW was 50% off.


I also went today and Halloween was 50% off. I bought way too much...


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Pumpkins were 60% off ... I got 3. Could not pull the trigger on the Was $80, Now $32 Biggun I wanted. Hoping for it to drop.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Went in today for the little Venus fly trap floral stems....the whole Halloween section was TOTALLY picked over and it's only been out for like 2 weeks. This never happens this early at this particular store...I'm wondering if they got fewer things than usual? I ended up with 3 of the stems I wanted, some of the holtz paper craft stuff, and some of the harvest color lights. 

I just really wanted the light up porcelain tree, but none of the stores here ever had them :/ They have the replacement bulbs, but not the trees, ugh.

Christmas stuff already creeping in at this particular store....this is much earlier than usual.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Went in today for the little Venus fly trap floral stems....the whole Halloween section was TOTALLY picked over and it's only been out for like 2 weeks. This never happens this early at this particular store...I'm wondering if they got fewer things than usual? I ended up with 3 of the stems I wanted, some of the holtz paper craft stuff, and some of the harvest color lights.
> 
> I just really wanted the light up porcelain tree, but none of the stores here ever had them :/ They have the replacement bulbs, but not the trees, ugh.
> 
> Christmas stuff already creeping in at this particular store....this is much earlier than usual.


Can you please show us what you end up doing with the flytraps?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

wicked_spoopy said:


> Went in today for the little Venus fly trap floral stems....the whole Halloween section was TOTALLY picked over and it's only been out for like 2 weeks. This never happens this early at this particular store...


Mine was last week as well. None of the stuff I ordered online, was in store anymore. Joann was the same way.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Mine was last week as well. None of the stuff I ordered online, was in store anymore. Joann was the same way.


It’s really weird how so much Halloween stuff was late to show up and now that it’s in stores the inventory is low. Think retailers just got less to put out? Seems to be a year where if you want it, you better just buy it cause it won’t be on shelves long at all.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> It’s really weird how so much Halloween stuff was late to show up and now that it’s in stores the inventory is low. Think retailers just got less to put out? Seems to be a year where if you want it, you better just buy it cause it won’t be on shelves long at all.


That seems to be the case. 

I missed a few things I wanted last year and spent way too much time running around to stores. I just ordered everything I wanted online this year. I could have saved a few bucks if I waited, but I may have missed out too, and it definitely wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

joossa said:


> Can you please show us what you end up doing with the flytraps?


I haven't 100% decided yet....I'd like to do an arrangement that has some of the waxier leaves Michaels sells in the spring, so it might be awhile 🙃


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Taking advantage of Michael's HW clearance (plus some Spanish moss from Home Depot):


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I went to my local Michael's last night and found that the Spookytown display was already taken down and a full Christmas village was in its place. The other aisles of Halloween were messy and mostly empty, although racks of baking and party supplies still looked almost full.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Found these today at Michaels. They have 2 sizes. Using the small one for fondue with apple slices.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Used the green flytraps from Michael's in an arrangement:


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm really disappointed - both the Ghoulish Gourd Pub and Graveyard Party broke after about an hour of use


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So I ended up with some Michael’s rewards and figured I’d look through their site to see if there was anything I needed to grab.

How did I miss this? So as with any life size animated prop, you gotta watch the video. This puking zombie had me laughing so hard. His retching noise is absolutely comical. I wouldn’t buy it but wow do I appreciate the early morning laugh!









Tekky Puking Zombie


Get the Tekky Puking Zombie at Michaels.com. Watch the zombie come to life to scare all who pass by! This prop is a perfect addition to your Halloween décor.




www.michaels.com


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Meadow said:


> So I ended up with some Michael’s rewards and figured I’d look through their site to see if there was anything I needed to grab.
> 
> How did I miss this? So as with any life size animated prop, you gotta watch the video. This puking zombie had me laughing so hard. His retching noise is absolutely comical. I wouldn’t buy it but wow do I appreciate the early morning laugh!
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Not really sure what is going on there.....made me laugh actually.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

The Michael's here marked their Halloween merchandise down to 40% off over a week ago. Still a lot of minor things of interest for me in stock. I bought up about nine strands of purple Edison-style lights, a gorgeous classic-look Halloween wreath, some plastic chains and a big black toad. 

I suspect they'll mark things down further come Sunday. If they do, I may pick up a few more odds and ends.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Picked up a couple foam pumpkins today for $9.99. Was shocked to see alot of empty space where their Halloween merch was set up. Either people bought alot of stuff or the employees are already packing it all away.


----------

